# fastest breeding fish



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

does anyone know of any fast breeding fish? i'm thinking about setting up a feeder tank.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Cons, White Clouds, Guppies, Endler's, Zebra Danios...but you'll probably only get snacks for your fishes on an occasional basis rather than enough to keep them satiated.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

will danios eat their young?
how big do they have to be to breed?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They will eat the eggs, if nothing else. I wouldn't be surprised if they decided to snack on their young as well.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

so yuour saying it wouldnt be worth it to breed them for food? i was thinking about breeding convicts or danios. what would be better between the 2?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Cons. They grow into a semi-decent size a lot more quickly. I just wouldn't be expecting to get enough to provide the entire diet of the fishes if you don't set aside a lot of tank space for them.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

no i don't mean to use it as the main part of the diet, but i think its nice to let your piranha be a predator sometimes. and its a cheap food source. what about swordtails?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Mine are hit and miss on breeding, and if you don't get the young out right away, you won't have many. I've actually gone from five to four over a year after a lot of births, but I haven't had time to get them out right away. Go with guppies or Endler's if you're going for livebearers...they're much easier and not as hungry for their young.  (Actually, Endler's are a lot better than guppies in that respect.) Feed them well, and you'll have a bunch of babies.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i was leaning towards the swordtail guppies. any suggestions on telling males from females?


----------



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

convicts are crazy easy to breed. females have a red spot on their side nd males are larger with longer fins. I just have a little 10 gallon and they still wont stop reproducing. If you had a bigger tank im sure you would have plenty of decent size feeders whenever you wanted. Im planning on getting my 55 goin just for that.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm not interested in convicts...i've been there and theyre really agressive when they breed.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh...swordtail guppies. http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/b...pybreeding.html


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok thanks.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Not to be a kill joy, but it is much easier just to feed your p's safer foods. Live feedings look cool and are great to spectate, but feeders can get diesease and carry diesease. I will always choose to sacrafice not being able to see my p's attack foods and feed them frozen meals to ensure their safety and health.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i think he is going under the assumption that if he breeds them himself, he stands a better chance of not having diseases in the feeders.
but i dont feed feeders either, i am thinking about trying to breed danios for the hell of it, just because i have a few and maybe just for a snack.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Nick g said:


> i think he is going under the assumption that if he breeds them himself, he stands a better chance of not having diseases in the feeders.
> but i dont feed feeders either, i am thinking about trying to breed danios for the hell of it, just because i have a few and maybe just for a snack.


yeah thats pretty much what i'm going for, i know i wont be able to fill its diet with the feeders but like i said before, i want them to remember theyre a predator and not just hand-fed all the time. i don't want the feeders simply to watch them get eaten.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

fett529 said:


> no i don't mean to use it as the main part of the diet, but i think its nice to let your piranha be a predator sometimes. and its a cheap food source. what about swordtails?


get a feeder tank for live bearer like guppys, guppys are cool, then place a large plastic separator across the length of the tank spliting the tank in two guppys will have the top of the tank and the babys will have the bottom, they tend to go to the bottom, that way the bigger guppys cannot eat the babys


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

i say convicts are the best, and they take good care of the young.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

but i cant have more than 1 pair of convicts or they would fight constantly. i bought 6 female swordtails, one of them is already pregnant, and they said they should have males in tomarrow so i'm going to go buy 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Make sure to provide some visual barriers for the males...they pretty much hate each other. When I removed the Java moss from the swordtail tank, the dominant male flat-out destroyed the subdominant one.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha thanks for the heads-up. did you have the tank going for the same purpose i do?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Actually, I have this problem with bidding at fish auctions, and that auction, I came home with a tank, five swords, some _Limia_s and some cories...I got the swords because I liked their looks and wanted to try one of the easier livebearers. My population is actually only at four, despite a few batches of babies. You'll also want to heavily plant the tank with something like Java moss, or use what are called killifish spawning mops (yarn wrapped up)...they're effective predators...I know I've lost entire batches of babies when the mother popped while I was at work. I'd almost recommend putting the preggers ones in their own tanks, but it seems like it would actually stress them to stillbirth. I'd recommend cordoning them off inside the tank, but not in too small of a trap. Perhaps a divider would help?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok. is 2 males for 6 females ok or should i use 3?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd go with 2, but make sure that one isn't bullying the other.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok thanks, i'll see what they have as far as that moss goes at pet-co. i'm going to end up with 8 in a 20 gallon.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Might be pushing it, but it could definitely work for a while. I had five in a 10 at first, but it broke down. The remaining four are in a twenty with cories and a huge mess of hornwort. I don't think that will keep babies safe very well, but it's worth a shot. I keep a better eye on the female now, and grow out the babies in an Endler's tank. (Of course, that causes its own problems--the Endler's have started to take off now that the swordtail fry moved out...any correlation?)


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

MAN I JSUT GOT A BREEDING PAIR OF CONS IN A 40GAL AND IN A COUPLE DAY THERE WAS EGGS AND NOW THERES ABOUT 70 FRY IN THERE THERE ONLY A COUPLE mm BIG BUT GIVE IT TIME THEY WILL GROW BUT I JSUT FEED MY Ps SHRIMP JSUT GOT THA CONS FOR THE OCCASIONAL LIVE FEEDING YAH KNOW COMPANY OVER PUT ON A SHOW LOL


----------



## gatrfish (Feb 11, 2008)

guppies


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i lost one of the males because they were fighting, so my sanchezi got to eat sword tail sooner than expected.


----------

